# Anyone inetersted in both classical music and stamp collecting



## vmishka (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello:

My wife and I are classical music lovers. She also has been collecting stamps (along with cancellations, post cards, 1st day covers, special philatelic items) on 10 classical music composers since 1991.

I was wondering if there are any others on this forum with similar interests.

Lawrence


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like its was not a good idea !


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow! I haven't heard of anybody into stamp collecting in about 30 years. I do have some plate blocks from way back like 1960s or something. When I was a kid I did stamp collecting. I went with Canada because the USA had way too many stamp designs. Then Canada started producing way too many stamp designs. This was probably all to take advantage of the collectors, same way they do with coin designs. Think about it. The more coins and bills people hoard it offsets the inflationary tendencies of governments running the printing press to spend more money on civil works projects etc and pad their expense accounts.

BTW, all my coins and stamps from then were sold in the 70s so i would have a little extra money to pursue partying. :lol: The plate blocks I still have became mine long after I got my head straight and so didn't need to sell them off.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, it took 11+ years, but it seems that OP finally found someone who likes/liked classical music and stamp collecting. :lol: As for me, no. Well, do those little stamps that come with Italian CDs count?


----------

